# Headphones



## animalcrossing64 (Sep 15, 2013)

I was wondering if you guys and gals could help me with my shopping. I'm looking for a reliable pair of headphones preferably earbuds, that will last me a long time. I'm trying to spend the least amount of money possible to get what I want. I'm just going to be using them to listen to music in my house and not disturb others, so ''sound-proof'' would be nice.

I can't wait to hear your suggestions!

Thanks!


----------



## animalcrossing64 (Sep 15, 2013)

What do you guys think of these? They are noise isolating, have good reviews, and claim to produce decent sound. Also, they have a 1 year warranty.

Rosewill RHTS-12007 Canal High Fidelity Passive No...


----------



## Kursah (Sep 15, 2013)

Those look okay for the price! That is dirt cheap. I used to go with cheap earbuds until I needed a better sounding and more durable set. I found Ironbuds...they are modular, come with extra buds and tons of tips all in a decent case that also fits my sansa mp3 player. For the price Iron buds takes the cake for me...I prefer them to most of my full-size headphone collection. Sound great amped or unamped, and they do a great job of keeping sound isolation both directions for me at pleasant listening volumes. 

http://www.acousticforge.com/

I know it's a lot more than what you have, but they're worth a look. Though I'm sure the Rosewill pair will probably treat you fine, I say go for it if that's your budget!


----------



## animalcrossing64 (Sep 15, 2013)

Kursah said:


> Those look okay for the price! That is dirt cheap. I used to go with cheap earbuds until I needed a better sounding and more durable set. I found Ironbuds...they are modular, come with extra buds and tons of tips all in a decent case that also fits my sansa mp3 player. For the price Iron buds takes the cake for me...I prefer them to most of my full-size headphone collection. Sound great amped or unamped, and they do a great job of keeping sound isolation both directions for me at pleasant listening volumes.
> 
> http://www.acousticforge.com/
> 
> I know it's a lot more than what you have, but they're worth a look. Though I'm sure the Rosewill pair will probably treat you fine, I say go for it if that's your budget!



Thanks for responding. Those headphones are sick! I just personally don't need all those features right now. I guess the rosewills get one check so far. I thought they were decent and thats all i'm really looking for. I think im gonna go with them, but ill wait to purchase to see if I get some more input. Thanks again!


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 15, 2013)

Pick up some senns or shures.


----------



## SaltyFish (Sep 17, 2013)

You have a budget in mind? Also, are you looking for anything from your headphones other than durability and low sound leakage? Judging from your link to the Rosewill RHTS-12007, it seems to be below 30 USD. The "best bang for the buck" headphones are around 50-100 USD.

There's the Superlux HD669. It won't leak sound since it's a closed headphone, but the initial clamping force is a bit strong and your ears will sweat from the tight seal and thick non-porous pleather. However, the detachable cable design makes it very friendly for your needs (it comes with a 1 meter and a 3 meter long cable; you can even combine both). The HD669 may be a bit difficult to find outside of Europe and Asia (I'm assuming you're from the USA due to the Newegg link) and the price varies depending on where you are but should be around 50 USD, give or take 15. A similar model at the same price, the Superlux HD668B and the rebranded Samson SR850, is more widely available in the States. However, they are "semi-open" and may leak sound, especially if you like to listen at very high volumes.

There's also the AKG K512 MKII and it goes for around 55 USD. It's very light, the cloth pads won't make your ears sweat, and the clamping force isn't skull-crushing (though that may cause sound leakage at high volumes even if it's technically a closed headphone).


----------



## Aithos (Oct 16, 2013)

If you must have some in-ear headphones (over ear are better sound quality and better for your ears) I would look at either Sennheiser or Beats, I got some Beats ear buds off ebay for my ipod for like 40 bucks (130 retail).  You just need to watch for a good sale. For over ear the Beats and Sennheiser are again my brands of choice.  I got a big pair of the Monster Beats from a contest and the sound quality is very high, my computer headsets for years have been Sennheiser and they make great headphones as well.


----------

